# Russian Watches Are Cheap As Chips!



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

...well... mostly...

180748011023

:jawdrop: :shocking: :shocking:


----------



## louiswu (May 16, 2009)

Don't know if you'll see the starting price of that one in Â£'s Mr Kutusov.

Â£31333.58

I suspect the seller got the movement and starting price confused.

oh, and for that money i'd expect at least 1 signed copy of Putin's self defence dvd thrown in.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Been at the Vodka , I think ...................... :to_become_senile:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

I've just checked Smirs. The price for a new one, non-President Putin gold watch like that is about US$5875. For 10x more, I wouldn't expect a DVD but a good position over at Gazprom!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It comes with a nice firm box. :wink1:

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> It comes with a nice firm box. :wink1:
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


...and a passport... from the US. I wonder what's the price on those on the black market...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Hurry up people! It's almost over and no bids yet :rofl2:


----------



## Dan_In _Sydney (Mar 24, 2011)

better set up the bid sniper :sweatdrop:


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

:jawdrop:


----------

